# The Reason for the Season



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Once again, it's time for us to take a step back from the distractions and trappings of our haunting to contemplate the true meaning of Halloween and its role in our lives.

Thank you, Onion.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

saw this last year! still amazing hahahaha


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I like butchering animals this is funny


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks Revenant. 
I forgot about that. Love the Onion.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Onion rocks!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes, it's time to get back to animal sacrifices Good stuff.


----------



## SecondNightmare (Sep 8, 2009)

"Pull out your amulets!" Hahahahahaha! Thanks for that .


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, I needed a laugh right now.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Never saw "Onion" before...thank goodness I passed my Alchemy class. Still practicing my morphing lessons...


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

nice little chestnut there Rev.  I luv teh onion.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

lol, i watched that before halloween just a few weeks ago, and i watched it like 5 more times after that lol, very funny.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Cute!


----------

